# CUPS startet nicht

## gentooued

Hallo,

Wenn ich CUPS starten möchte bekomme ich folgende Meldung:

/etc/init.d/cupsd start

```

 * Caching service dependencies ...

 *  Service 'cupsd' should be AFTER service 'vmware', but one of

 *  the services 'vmware' depends on, depends on 'cupsd'!                 [ ok ]

 * Starting cupsd ...

cupsd: Child exited with status 99!                                       [ !! ]

```

Der Hinweis im Logfile bringt mich auch nicht wirklich weiter:

tail -n 10 /var/log/cups/

```

access_log  error_log   page_log

ued udo # tail -n 10 /var/log/cups/error_log

E [11/Sep/2006:14:32:29 +0200] getservbyname("localhost:631") failed - Success!

E [11/Sep/2006:14:32:29 +0200] Bad Listen address *:localhost:631 at line 347.

I [11/Sep/2006:14:32:29 +0200] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [11/Sep/2006:14:32:29 +0200] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [11/Sep/2006:14:32:29 +0200] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [11/Sep/2006:14:32:29 +0200] Full reload is required.

I [11/Sep/2006:14:32:29 +0200] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 15 PPDs...

I [11/Sep/2006:14:32:29 +0200] LoadPPDs: Wrote "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 15 PPDs...

I [11/Sep/2006:14:32:29 +0200] Full reload complete.

E [11/Sep/2006:14:32:30 +0200] StartListening: Unable to bind socket for address c0a81703:631 - Cannot assign requested address.

```

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke,

gentooued

----------

## bx

Bad Listen address *:localhost:631 at line 347.

die config datei scheint nen syntax fehler zu haben

----------

## gentooued

Ah, danke. Das Problem besteht zwar immernoch, aber ein Fehler ist schonmal beseitigt  :Smile: 

Das Logfile sagt jetzt

```

I [11/Sep/2006:14:49:28 +0200] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [11/Sep/2006:14:49:28 +0200] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [11/Sep/2006:14:49:28 +0200] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [11/Sep/2006:14:49:28 +0200] Full reload is required.

I [11/Sep/2006:14:49:28 +0200] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 15 PPDs...

I [11/Sep/2006:14:49:28 +0200] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

I [11/Sep/2006:14:49:28 +0200] Full reload complete.

E [11/Sep/2006:14:49:28 +0200] StartListening: Unable to bind socket for address c0a81703:631 - Cannot assign requested address.

```

Die Fehlermeldung ist die gleiche...[/quote]Last edited by gentooued on Mon Sep 11, 2006 12:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmutzfinger

Steht localhost in /etc/hosts drinne?

----------

## gentooued

 *Quote:*   

> Steht localhost in /etc/hosts drinne?

 

Ja:

/etc/hosts

```

127.0.0.1       localhost ued

```

----------

## schmutzfinger

Dann versuche mal mit der mitgelieferten config einen Server zu starten. Die passt du dann Stück für Stück an, damit du rausfindest wo das Problem liegt.

----------

## gentooued

Ahja, hab den Fehler: Ich hab in der cupsd.conf "Listen 192.168.23.3" (IP meines Printservers) eingetragen, was natürlich nicht sein kann. Deshalb auch die Meldung 

```

StartListening: Unable to bind socket for address c0a81703:631 - Cannot assign requested address. 

```

in meinem Logfile. Ich hab die Hex-Adresse umgerechnet und bin darüber draufgekommen. Wenn ich den Eintrag entferne und z.B. "Port 631" eintrage, funktioniert es.

Vielen Dank für euere Hilfe!

----------

